# Ventilateur Imac g4 20 HS ?



## boulstan (30 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous , cela fait maintenant 3 fois que mon imac g4 20 s'éteint suite à une surchauffe (il est brûlant) , a chaque fois redémarrage sans prob après repos .
Mais cette fois le ventilateur ne veux plus se mettre en marche .
Est il HS ou ??
Merci .


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Mars 2010)

Bonjour 
L imac a déjà été démonté par vos soins ?
Si non ,déjà il doit être prit en poussière, ce qui explique la surchauffe
Un coup d aspi par les grilles d areation ne donne rien?


----------



## boulstan (30 Mars 2010)

L'imac n'a jamais été démonté , j'ai aspiré pas mal de poussière et depuis il chauffait beaucoup moins . Mais a présent le ventilateur ne se met plus en marche .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

Il se stabilisait autour de 45 degrés ( istat pro ) avec le ventilateur très discret par ailleurs .


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Mars 2010)

a mon avis il est bloque par des "moutons", insitez avec l aspi
Un petit demontage sera prevu, deja pour changer le ventil si il est hs


----------



## boulstan (31 Mars 2010)

J'ai a nouveau aspiré et le ventilateur tourne avec l'aspiration ,
est il Hs ?
Si oui ou en trouver ?
Merci .


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Mars 2010)

sans demontage et teste je ne pourrais vous le dire ?
Un simple avis , oui
Ou trouver des pieces , ebay ou demande d annonce sur macgeneration


----------



## boulstan (31 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos conseils .


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Mars 2010)

Merci de vos remerciements, mais ce n'a pas réglé votre problème

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-G4-iMac-17...ultDomain_0?hash=item563a23fd01#ht_951wt_1226

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iMac-G4-15...ultDomain_0?hash=item2a02bc996f#ht_852wt_1167

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iMac-G4-72...ccessories?hash=item4ced985248#ht_2073wt_1167

La derniere annonce reste raisonnable


----------



## boulstan (1 Avril 2010)

Surprise! le ventilo vient de se remettre en marche .
Pour combien de temps ?
La panne provient d'ailleurs , peut être une sonde ?
Merci pour vos liens .


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
Impec , mais je vous conseille un démontage afin de retirer la poussière accumuler au fil du temps ( il y a très peu d espace dans cette machine )
Si "sonde",c est la CM qui s auto protege , se coupe en cas de surchauffe
http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191


----------

